# Wood vice



## BobMassie (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi, I recently acquired a columbian 10" wood vice ( 9 - R ) and cant figure it out. The jaw slides back and forth freely and thats it, Cant figure out how to tighten the vice. With the unit flipped over I removed the 2 screws and cap, and there is nothing inside the cap to make the jaw move when handle is rotated


> ? what am I doing wrong and/or am I missing a part


?? please advise here or at this e-mail [email protected]


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I think this is similar. This might help. A post from "Pendragon1998", 04-08-2015 4:22pm. The first paragraph describes your issue . The sixth picture in the post shows the Main nut (quick release nut). The last picture shows the schematic. Is the main nut in a open position and needs freeing. https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/91354


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome to Lumberjocks Bob. Without pictures, it may be hard for use to tell you if anything is missing.

I assume that his is a quick release vise that allows you to slide the jaw without turning the handle. Typically you slide it against whatever you are clamping and then tighten-just a quarter turn or less usually does it. There should be a piece with the screw thread that will be pushed against the screw when you turn it. Send us a pictures of the underside and someone will be able to tell if you are missing anything.


----------

